# 8.1L Suburban 4X4



## klawncare1239 (Jul 26, 2018)

With a heavy travel trailer and 4 kids, we really need a large SUV that can handle about 11,000 pounds. So far, the only thing that seems to fit the bill is a specific version of an 8.1L Suburban prior to 2005.

From what I understand, this engine runs through plugs/wires relatively quickly. So, with an opportunity to purchase one, I'd be interested in knowing how easily I can do the work myself.

I'm not a mechanic (not even a "backyard" one), but, I'm fairly handy. Mostly, I only handle fairly minor maintenance on our family vehicles. I have certainly changed plugs and wires on many previous vehicles. Of course, some were far more of a pain than others.

What I want to know is, I haven't had a chance to see just how easily accessible the plugs and wires are on this engine to know how easily I could swap them out. Anyone here owned one of these and could shed some light on how easy replacing the plugs and wires would be?


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I had the Suburban 2500 gasoline 4x4, but never had it long enough to change plugs. Very nice for hauling passengers and a decent size trailer. Although I experienced several issues with the truck, my biggest disappointment was with its lousy fuel mileage and not so great power.

Then we bought a new Ford diesel Super Duty. The improvement was phenomenal. Mileage jumped from about 10 mpg, to 16-17 mpg pulling the trailer. And, pulling big California hills was no longer a chore.

The Ford Excursion is essentially the same platform as the Super Duty trucks, and actually has a little more room in it than the Suburban. The Excursion hasn't been manufactured since 2005. But, I'm sure there's some nice used ones floating around. You might consider a diesel Excursion as an alternative. And, you will never have to change spark plugs! haha

Good luck with whatever you decide.

Dave


----------



## BigD_83 (May 3, 2018)

Sorry I didnt get to see this post a while back. If you are still looking for infotmation, I own a 2004 suburban 2500 with the 8.1 engine. Obviously fuel mileage is lousy but otherwise, I love it! I never heard of them burning thru plugs and wires but when I bought mine, I put all new plugs and wires on cuz it had 201,000 miles and I didnt know when they were done prior. Now I have 218,000 miles and it runs great! I get about 11 around town and 7-8 mpg when towing. We have a 2018 Outback 290ubh which is a 30ft bunk house that weighs a tad over 6,000 pounds. The suburban tows it easily and the whole family is in comfort. Let me know if you picked one up or not. The best tow rig would no doubt be a diesel but I wanted a suburban and they stopped putting diesels in them in the late 90s I think.


----------

